# Burning?



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

I think it's accepted that burning helps encourage flushes of morels. Is there a trend or anything to it? 
Timing? Does it have to be the previous yr, the current yr, summer burn, spring burn, winter burn, etc. If you were going to burn just to help morels when would you do it?


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

Mushrooms are like women; Their ways are a wonderful mystery.

I know professional pickers who hardly slow their car down, unless there is a burn. I think some of that has to do with how fast you can cover country. The shrooms stand out like a diamond. 

So that was a windy way of saying, I don't know, but if I see a burn I will peak around a little bit.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

hahillbilly said:


> Mushrooms are like women; Their ways are a wonderful mystery.
> 
> I know professional pickers who hardly slow their car down, unless there is a burn. I think some of that has to do with how fast you can cover country. The shrooms stand out like a diamond.
> 
> So that was a windy way of saying, I don't know, but if I see a burn I will peak around a little bit.


Lol. I have a saying for when people ask about finding morels on a regular basis; "you can look under Elms, under Cottonwoods, under Sycamores, but they are where they are. Every time I think I've got them figured out they prove me wrong".


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

hahillbilly said:


> Mushrooms are like women; Their ways are a wonderful mystery.
> 
> I know professional pickers who hardly slow their car down, unless there is a burn. I think some of that has to do with how fast you can cover country. The shrooms stand out like a diamond.
> 
> So that was a windy way of saying, I don't know, but if I see a burn I will peak around a little bit.


So by that way of thinking it must be a recent burn (not the previous yr) to at least see them better. Maybe a previous yr burn might help them flush but a current yr burn certainly helps in finding them. I wonder if it needs to be a winter burn, or if it should be done late enough in the spring that sap is flowing and it stresses the plants more?...


----------

